# Barefoot info websites



## Reacher (25 February 2018)

Here are some barefoot websites that I have come across, which I hope will be useful for people who are new to barefoot and may not have access to advice / support. 
Usual sort of disclaimer - Im not giving any guarantee as to the quality of the info given on these sites. The user uses any information at their own risk and should verify themselves as to the  qualifications / experience of the authors. 

There will be loads of key websites omitted - please add more links  it will make it much more useful!

UK
http://www.epauk.org/ Equine Podiatry Association UK
http://www.rockleyfarm.co.uk/ Nic Barker - Rehab 
http://johnthebft.com/ John Stewart (SW Scotland)  barefoot trimmer and vet, author of a textbook about the hoof
http://www.johnthevet.co.uk/ John Stewarts older website - laminitis
http://hoofgeek.com/ Debs Crosoer, trimmer, runs courses for owners
http://healthyhooves.co.uk/ Jayne Hunt, trimmer  has info sheets for the new barefoot owner and useful links page) 

www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk  podiatry supplies
https://www.hoofbootique.co.uk/ - hoof boots store and hire service
https://forageplus.co.uk/ - Supplements
https://progressive-earth.com/  - Supplements

USA
http://hoofrehab.com/ Pete Ramey
https://www.jaimejackson.com/ 
http://barefoothorse.com/ 
http://www.ironfreehoof.com/ - including some good dissection photos
https://www.easycareinc.com/ hoof boots and blog/info


----------



## emfen1305 (26 February 2018)

This is really helpful - thankyou. We tried barefoot and then gave into shoeing to see if it could fix our issues but he is throwing them as soon as they are put back on so going to have a real go at barefoot now so will be reading through these websites with great interest!


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 February 2018)

Thank you for all this info. One of mine is barefoot and will never have shoes while the other one would wear his hooves out without shoes which just goes to show how individual each animal is.


----------



## Reacher (27 February 2018)

Great - thanks very much emfen and Lindylouanne - I really hope they are useful and will add stuff as and when I find it.
For me, what turned things around was finding the right professional, though this took a bit of time before I found one. I also went on a short course for owners of BF horses which was really useful. x


----------



## Reacher (28 February 2018)

Nutrition
http://safergrass.org - laminitis 

http://www.drkellon.com/blog.html -Eleanor Kellon of Equine Nutritional Solutions (USA)

http://nrc88.nas.edu/nrh/ - Nutritional Requirements of Horses (US National Research Council) - spreadsheet tool based on  their publication


----------



## Reacher (2 March 2018)

I shouldn&#8217;t have forgot this one!
https://www.barefoothorse.info -list of trimmers, courses, books, nutrition and more


----------



## Landcruiser (9 March 2018)

Hoof dissection videos and lots of discussion and fascinating stuff
https://www.facebook.com/HoofStudies/


----------



## Reacher (25 February 2021)

Links to videos by Prof Robert Bowker
VMD, PhD in Neurobiology
Head of the Hoof Laboratory Research Team based at Michigan State University

http://www.thelaminitissite.org/feet-faq--articles/robert-bowker-hoof-anatomy-videos


----------



## Reacher (25 February 2021)

"Effects of barefoot trimming on hoof morphology" by Clayton , R Bowker et al - Paper discusses trimming to rehab long toed underslung hooves”

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1751-0813.2011.00806.x


----------



## Reacher (25 February 2021)

Article about barefoot trimming written by a well-respected veterinarian for other veterinarians 

Equine Podiatry | Dr. Stephen O'Grady, veterinarians, farriers, books, articles (equipodiatry.com)


----------



## Cragrat (25 February 2021)

Thank you for collating all these!

May I suggest
https://mjfanotherway.co.uk/movies_members_view.php?t=1614293343 
 for some really good videos- you need to register as a member,  but it's free.


----------



## TPO (26 February 2021)

Thanks @Reacher 

What course did you do/who did you train with?


----------



## Reacher (26 February 2021)

Cragrat said:



			Thank you for collating all these!

May I suggest
https://mjfanotherway.co.uk/movies_members_view.php?t=1614293343
for some really good videos- you need to register as a member,  but it's free.
		
Click to expand...

My pleasure!
Thank you for adding this link - I look forward to watching the videos!
I am sure there are lots of other resources other people know about that I haven't come across so I am very pleased if people add information to this thread. I try and add links that I see on HHO but I tend to forget. 

I have just remembered seeing a facebook page of a shoeless farrier that someone (possibly @sbloom ?) put on HHO and I can't remember the guy's name - possibly this guy? 
Farrier Dave - The Shoeless Farrier - Barefoot Natural Hoof Care 
His facebook page had lots of resources on it


----------



## Reacher (26 February 2021)

TPO said:



			Thanks @Reacher

What course did you do/who did you train with?
		
Click to expand...

My pleasure!

The course I went on was a 2 day course at https://www.dare2bebarefoot.co.uk/
The course is run in the Scottish borders. I think she covers parts of S Scotland (I'm not sure whereabouts you are?)
The first day was mainly talking about nutrition and stuff - the 2nd day was when we trimmed cadaver hooves and had one dissected. I think you can just go to the 2nd day if you want - if you know about nutrition etc you probably wouldn't find the first day all that useful.  Obviously a day is only a brief introduction to trimming (When  I went on the course I was contemplating  "sacking" my farrier -  for me the course was useful to see her work then after the course I had her come to trim my horses and I trimmed them in between visits following her directions - so she could advise me when she visited and as I got more confident trimming them I  extended the time between visits and now am happy if she isn't able to come for a while for any reason, though I still like to have her come now and again and check the hoof balance. ) 

I think if you look on the Hoof Geek website https://hoofgeek.com/ she also does trimming courses or would be able to point you towards someone who runs courses if you were looking for a longer course with more trimming experience.


----------

